# The "Show Off Your Lines" Thread



## Wutari

Check out some of mine.


----------



## TJ Paint

Looks great.

Hard to beat those.


----------



## Repaintpro

You cut in the same way I do. You leave the walls cut slightly short of ceiling and cornice and take the skirting slightly onto walls........love the attention to detail and accuracy around the cornice.


Had another look...........very, very nice work. You would be the only painter I have seen work of and actually gone wow with their cutting in ( I am not saying others don't exist I just have not seen them) . Great work!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeattleHomeServices

Just some simple work ... done right.


----------



## Wutari

Repaintpro said:


> You cut in the same way I do. You leave the walls cut slightly short of ceiling and cornice and take the skirting slightly onto walls........love the attention to detail and accuracy around the cornice.
> 
> 
> Had another look...........very, very nice work. You would be the only painter I have seen work of and actually gone wow with their cutting in ( I am not saying others don't exist I just have not seen them) . Great work!!!!!!!!


Thanks man.


----------



## 6126




----------



## Repaintpro

Extreme sub straights woodland


----------



## 6126

Repaintpro said:


> Extreme sub straights woodland


Hey, thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Repaintpro

Woodland said:


> Hey, thanks man :thumbsup:


:notworthy:


----------



## 6126

Watch those photos end up on Google next to the Panda Bear and the garage sale 

Those are some "before" photos I took of the previous painters final product on a job I did a couple years ago.  Pretty sad huh? I guess he is no longer in business :no:


----------



## Repaintpro

Woodland said:


> Watch those photos end up on Google next to the Panda Bear and the garage sale
> 
> Those are some "before" photos I took of the previous painters final product on a job I did a couple years ago.  Pretty sad huh? I guess he is no longer in business :no:


It can make a proper painter look good. Obviously it was the masking tapes fault and not the painter, anyone can see that lol

Your right about the images ending up next to your name. Mine has some very different images down the page


----------



## matt19422

Wutari, Beautiful!

It's nice to see professional painters that can strike lines and they turn out as nice as that.:thumbup:

We will bring the trim line onto the wall when conditions are ideal, unfortunately we cannot do that a lot thanks to the carpenters who use a tube of caulk to straighten out there shoddy miter cuts.

Bringing the ceiling color onto the wall is not common around here, how far down are you on the wall?


----------



## Paradigmzz

Wutari said:


> Check out some of mine.


Nice taped lines Wutari. Woodlands diy pics... Not so much :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

Bringing the ceiling color down on the wall must be a Utah thing. I know RCP does that too.


----------



## Paradigmzz

It's easier to do tape prep that way if you do walls first. You don't have as many outside 90 degree tape angles to cut. If you can't run a clean tape line on a ceiling (when walls go last) you have minor flow issues bridging the corner. It's more fool proof and allows you to tape faster the way Rob and Wutari do it, I just like tight on trim band and ceiling myself. It's cleaner IMO, but if you can't keep a tight line, it can be unforgiving visually.


----------



## daArch

And I hate it when the bottom edge of the crown is painted wall color, and then when I paper the wall, the HO asks me if I should have papered that 3/8" edge. For some reason they don't like blue wallpaper, white trim, and a pink edge of the crown.

That's what she gets for hiring a lazy painter.


----------



## Gough

SeattleHomeServices said:


> Just some simple work ... done right.


Nice work. Your middle photo brings up a question that comes up often with our clients. Almost universally, they want the edges of the exterior trim painted the trim color, not the wall color. Doing that has an obvious impact on the amount of hand work that is involved and I wondered how other contractors deal with it. Around here, only the faces of the trim are usually painted in the trim color and I've been curious is that the case in other markets as well.


----------



## PatsPainting

Gough said:


> Nice work. Your middle photo brings up a question that comes up often with our clients. Almost universally, they want the edges of the exterior trim painted the trim color, not the wall color. Doing that has an obvious impact on the amount of hand work that is involved and I wondered how other contractors deal with it. Around here, only the faces of the trim are usually painted in the trim color and I've been curious is that the case in other markets as well.


For me it would depend on the edge - in that photo I would just face it off like he did. I think it would look a little goofy if you had a zigzag line there. All edges where they are straight get the trim color.

Pat


----------



## Gough

PatsPainting said:


> For me it would depend on the edge - in that photo I would just face it off like he did. I think it would look a little goofy if you had a zigzag line there. All edges where they are straight get the trim color.
> 
> Pat


Thanks. Nearly all of the exteriors around here have clapboards, so the edges have that pattern. That's the part that requires so much hand work. The clients really like the look and like that the trim "pops" visually.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices

PatsPainting said:


> For me it would depend on the edge - in that photo I would just face it off like he did. I think it would look a little goofy if you had a zigzag line there. All edges where they are straight get the trim color.
> 
> Pat


That one is specific to the siding. However on flat vertical surfaces like t1-11 or interior it would be trimmed out 100%. However it depends on the client. She really likes that look and I've used the same style on another property of hers. 

I dunno if its a regional preference though.


----------



## kmp

For me it's home owner preference for ext.trim at windows,doors,etc. I like the look of them faced because it makes them pop out more but there have been jobs where I returned them because I liked the look on that project. Some times I match existing and price accordingly.


----------



## Wutari

matt19422 said:


> Wutari, Beautiful!
> 
> It's nice to see professional painters that can strike lines and they turn out as nice as that.:thumbup:
> 
> We will bring the trim line onto the wall when conditions are ideal, unfortunately we cannot do that a lot thanks to the carpenters who use a tube of caulk to straighten out there shoddy miter cuts.
> 
> Bringing the ceiling color onto the wall is not common around here, how far down are you on the wall?


About 1/4" usually.


----------



## matt19422

Wutari said:


> About 1/4" usually.


We do all of our lines free hand, did you tape for those pictured?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Wutari said:


> Check out some of mine.


great looking job


----------



## wje

Just a Few I have in my photobucket. I haven't really tried to capture just the lines a whole lot.. I will see the next time I have my camera on a job if I can get some better baseboard shots.


----------



## Oden

Gough said:


> Thanks. Nearly all of the exteriors around here have clapboards, so the edges have that pattern. That's the part that requires so much hand work. The clients really like the look and like that the trim "pops" visually.


Of course the returns should be painted in with the trim. It's part of the trim and looks correct painted as such. If I can get away with running the face sure I would but it's not correct. It's cheating and if you can get away with it - fine. but if I get caught I gotta finish it.


----------



## Gough

Oden said:


> Of course the returns should be painted in with the trim. It's part of the trim and looks correct painted as such. If I can get away with running the face sure I would but it's not correct. It's cheating and if you can get away with it - fine. but if I get caught I gotta finish it.


Thanks. That's how I felt about it, but I've been getting the impression that the majority of painters feel otherwise. It's one of those little details that our clients seem to appreciate.


----------



## Paradigmzz

matt19422 said:


> We do all of our lines free hand, did you tape for those pictured?


The answer is taped. It's beautiful huh? 


(I'm a tape and caulk guy myself if you don't already know.)


----------



## RH

Woodland said:


>


These look like they were done by a drunken panda.:whistling2:


----------



## Gough

Woodland said:


>


We've done some interior jobs where we've done most of the rooms, but the clients do a few, typically because they've run out of money. Most of the time, those rooms look like the ones pictured. I ask the clients to be sure to tell their visitors that they painted those rooms themselves.


----------



## RH

Like most of you, I'll often come upon jobs where there's a fair amount of old paint on the sides of the window and door trim. I always make it a point to bring it to the attention of the HOs before I begin. It's interesting how they tend not to notice those things until you're done painting (and yes - I always prefer to clean those up if I can talk the owners into letting me do so).


----------



## Wutari

matt19422 said:


> We do all of our lines free hand, did you tape for those pictured?


Yes I tape all my lines. I have a profound hatred for brushes. lol

Wje your stuff looks good man. I like the bottom pic best I bet that was "fun". lol


----------



## 6126

Gough said:


> We've done some interior jobs where we've done most of the rooms, but the clients do a few, typically because they've run out of money. Most of the time, those rooms look like the ones pictured. I ask the clients to be sure to tell their visitors that they painted those rooms themselves.


I have a photo album on my facebook titled "The Competition" Te work in the photos was done by a painter. Not the homeowner. I had the prividge of coming in behind him to repaint the place. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Wutari said:


> Yes I tape all my lines. I have a profound hatred for brushes. lol
> 
> Wje your stuff looks good man. I like the bottom pic best I bet that was "fun". lol


What is your goto tape for these? I like 3M 2080 delicate blue.


----------



## Wutari

MikeCalifornia said:


> What is your goto tape for these? I like 3M 2080 delicate blue.


On any type of high detail like the cornice I use the 3M blue (not sure what number it is but its the cheaper kind). The rest of it like the ceilings and base etc I just use 3M 2020 unless I'm worried about peels.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

wje said:


> Just a Few I have in my photobucket. I haven't really tried to capture just the lines a whole lot.. I will see the next time I have my camera on a job if I can get some better baseboard shots.


This is my style... I like the line where you have the cut line more on the ceiling. Right where the light meets the dark / the caulking meets the ceiling not the wall. In new construction I can understand bringing the ceiling down, but not in residential repaints.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

Wutari said:


> On any type of high detail like the cornice I use the 3M blue (not sure what number it is but its the cheaper kind). The rest of it like the ceilings and base etc I just use 3M 2020 unless I'm worried about peels.


Do you burnish (go over the tape with a rough rag evenly to press tape evenly into texture) the tape too?

Also, do you have slice the tape & or touch up once tape is pulled? 

Great lines! I would have suspected you might use froggies or edge lock tape to achieve such excellence. 

Last question... You spray only all that work?


----------



## Wutari

Custom Brush Co. said:


> Do you burnish (go over the tape with a rough rag evenly to press tape evenly into texture) the tape too?
> 
> Also, do you have slice the tape & or touch up once tape is pulled?
> 
> Great lines! I would have suspected you might use froggies or edge lock tape to achieve such excellence.
> 
> Last question... You spray only all that work?


I just press the tape down firmly with my fingers and I don't usually have to slice the tape. Sometimes there are paint peels that I have to touch up with a brush but usually not much.

Yes, it is all sprayed.


----------



## premierpainter

Exterior trim we paint first. Reason is because then you can paint the return edge. Facing the trim board and not doing the side looks incomplete.


----------



## mudbone

wje said:


> Just a Few I have in my photobucket. I haven't really tried to capture just the lines a whole lot.. I will see the next time I have my camera on a job if I can get some better baseboard shots.


 Frog tape works wonders.


----------



## mudbone

Custom Brush Co. said:


> This is my style... I like the line where you have the cut line more on the ceiling. Right where the light meets the dark / the caulking meets the ceiling not the wall. In new construction I can understand bringing the ceiling down, but not in residential repaints.


 :yes:!


----------



## kmp

When I wanta clean line on trim I use 2020 and caulk the tape line lrt it dry for 20 min or so then paint the caulk line with wall color then peel the tape carefully.
Wall ceiling lines I just free hand.
Every thing up high is just the illusion of a straight line esp. on texured walls.


----------



## wje

Sorry, but I cannot tell if you guys are serious about taping a ceiling? We do not use tape. OVer 150 years of painting experience in my family, and the first thing I learned, was that I do not use tape for lines.


----------



## Repaintpro

wje said:


> Sorry, but I cannot tell if you guys are serious about taping a ceiling? We do not use tape. OVer 150 years of painting experience in my family, and the first thing I learned, was that I do not use tape for lines.



Just added it up..............we are at or about the 150 year mark too.

I guess my Grandfather would not have used a roller on ceilings or walls either. Nor would they have sprayed anything back in that time. Times change and processes do too. For better or worse?................


----------



## Susan

It takes me longer to tape things than cut them. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I generally tape to spray. Maybe it's regional. Or maybe I'm lazy?


----------



## NEPS.US

[

Sweet DIY thread.


----------



## wje

NEPS.US said:


> [
> 
> Sweet DIY thread.


Didn't know it was headed that way...


----------



## Repaintpro

NEPS.US said:


> [
> 
> Sweet DIY thread.



??????


----------



## Paradigmzz

Do what works for you. If you go broke in the process, it obviously isn't working.


----------



## Big Hoss

Baby Girls Room. I did the Carpentry as well.


----------



## Wutari

wje said:


> Sorry, but I cannot tell if you guys are serious about taping a ceiling? We do not use tape. OVer 150 years of painting experience in my family, and the first thing I learned, was that I do not use tape for lines.


Things have come a long way in 150 years dude.


----------



## 6126

Big Hoss said:


> Baby Girls Room. I did the Carpentry as well.


 Its really hard to see anything in that photo. Can you post a bigger one


----------



## 6126

Wutari said:


> Check out some of mine.


Nice build on the enamel work. I was curious, is this NC or repaints?


----------



## Wutari

Woodland said:


> Nice build on the enamel work. I was curious, is this NC or repaints?


Thanks. Its both NC and repaints.


----------



## mudbone

Thought this was gonna be a thread about Tommy of straightlines!


----------



## TJ Paint

wje said:


> OVer 150 years of painting experience in my family, and the first thing I learned, was that I do not use tape for lines.


When some of those years of experience coincide with each other, is it fair to add them together?:whistling2:

Experience and the orthodoxy that can come with it, sometimes may hamper adapting to new paradigms. It also carries with it good things, don't get me wrong. 

I consider my family when thinking about this subject. My great-grandpa had a buggy repair shop and then began doing autobody when cars started getting popular. The industry has come a long way since wooden buggy tires... 

This is somewhat parallel to architectural painting. 

I know tons of guys on here love the fact they can do great lines with a brush. That's cool. It's just that it's not the only way to do it and make money.


----------



## Wutari

TJ Paint said:


> When some of those years of experience coincide with each other, is it fair to add them together?:whistling2:
> 
> Experience and the orthodoxy that can come with it, sometimes may hamper adapting to new paradigms. It also carries with it good things, don't get me wrong.
> 
> I consider my family when thinking about this subject. My great-grandpa had a buggy repair shop and then began doing autobody when cars started getting popular. The industry has come a long way since wooden buggy tires...
> 
> This is somewhat parallel to architectural painting.
> 
> I know tons of guys on here love the fact they can do great lines with a brush. That's cool. It's just that it's not the only way to do it and make money.



Well said dude.


----------



## Gough

TJ Paint said:


> When some of those years of experience coincide with each other, is it fair to add them together?:whistling2:
> 
> Experience and the orthodoxy that can come with it, sometimes may hamper adapting to new paradigms. It also carries with it good things, don't get me wrong.
> 
> I consider my family when thinking about this subject. My great-grandpa had a buggy repair shop and then began doing autobody when cars started getting popular. The industry has come a long way since wooden buggy tires...
> 
> This is somewhat parallel to architectural painting.
> 
> I know tons of guys on here love the fact they can do great lines with a brush. That's cool. It's just that it's not the only way to do it and make money.


orthodoxy? paradigms? Sounds like you weren't just resurrecting old PT threads the other day, you were busy with a thesaurus:jester:

But seriously, well put.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

Every project is different and the best technique should be decided upon from a "form follows function" ideology. This includes the financial aspects of the project. After years of painting & running biz, trying many methods of paint application methods, I find I brush & roll interiors 98% of the time using skimpy masking, just enough to contain drops & splatters. Every horizontal surface is for sure masked & only select verticals. Wood trim & cabinets are taped using an edge locking tape like froggie's. This way we speed things up & keep the wood sqeeky clean. We always free hand next to any painted trim or cabinets. 

On exteriors we spray-only 90% of the time & back-apply the paint on first coat 10% of the time. Then we hand paint trim 98% of the time & spray gutters & old- fashioned window frames occasionally.

This is what makes us the most money. Gets us in & out quickly as possible leaving behind the best paint job possible...

If I did new construction things would probably be different...


----------



## Wutari

Custom Brush Co. said:


> Every project is different and the best technique should be decided upon from a "form follows function" ideology. This includes the financial aspects of the project. After years of painting & running biz, trying many methods of paint application methods, I find I brush & roll interiors 98% of the time using skimpy masking, just enough to contain drops & splatters. Every horizontal surface is for sure masked & only select verticals. Wood trim & cabinets are taped using an edge locking tape like froggie's. This way we speed things up & keep the wood sqeeky clean. We always free hand next to any painted trim or cabinets.
> 
> On exteriors we spray-only 90% of the time & back-apply the paint on first coat 10% of the time. Then we hand paint trim 98% of the time & spray gutters & old- fashioned window frames occasionally.
> 
> This is what makes us the most money. Gets us in & out quickly as possible leaving behind the best paint job possible...
> 
> If I did new construction things would probably be different...


How long does this method usually take for the average repaint?


----------



## wje

TJ Paint said:


> When some of those years of experience coincide with each other, is it fair to add them together?:whistling2:
> 
> Experience and the orthodoxy that can come with it, sometimes may hamper adapting to new paradigms. It also carries with it good things, don't get me wrong.
> 
> I consider my family when thinking about this subject. My great-grandpa had a buggy repair shop and then began doing autobody when cars started getting popular. The industry has come a long way since wooden buggy tires...
> 
> This is somewhat parallel to architectural painting.
> 
> I know tons of guys on here love the fact they can do great lines with a brush. That's cool. It's just that it's not the only way to do it and make money.


There is 150 years in the trade, I didn't say my family started painting 150 years ago. 

I was taught how to cut straight lines, and do it very quickly. There is no way anybody can tape, caulk, paint, untape and clean up garbage as efficiently as cutting in with a brush when taught properly.

I am not knocking anybodies methods, Wutaris lines look perfect! I am sure he has a great system in place to accomplish this look and that is great. 

Thats not how we do things, I simply stated what the first thing I learned was. Many different roads lead to the same destination, and at the end of the day, if the job is durable and loks great it doesn't really matter how you get there.


----------



## Wutari

wje said:


> There is 150 years in the trade, I didn't say my family started painting 150 years ago.
> 
> I was taught how to cut straight lines, and do it very quickly. There is no way anybody can tape, caulk, paint, untape and clean up garbage as efficiently as cutting in with a brush when taught properly.
> 
> I am not knocking anybodies methods, Wutaris lines look perfect! I am sure he has a great system in place to accomplish this look and that is great.
> 
> Thats not how we do things, I simply stated what the first thing I learned was. Many different roads lead to the same destination, and at the end of the day, if the job is durable and loks great it doesn't really matter how you get there.


That's fair enough dude but I think you would be surprised of the versatility.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

Wutari said:


> How long does this method usually take for the average repaint?


My average job range is probably 84hrs to 120hrs. But my complete painting projects range from 72hrs to 240hrs plus.

My average cost per floor square footage on the exterior is $2.50 to $3.50. On scrapers I've gone up to $5.50. On the interior the average is $2.30 to $4.50 depending upon what is being painted and how much prep work there is.


----------



## caulktheline

mudbone said:


> Thought this was gonna be a thread about Tommy of straightlines!


Just glad YOU got a chance to show off your lines.


----------



## caulktheline

At this point, there is no correct way to paint this as is. Look at the caulk. For those that would paint the return, do you paint the caulk trim color, leave it body color, or split it down the middle. Whatever you decide here is gonna look bad. I say your two choices would be to paint that mess body color and face the trim or cut that caulk back, recaulk, and then you can do it "right."


----------



## Gough

caulktheline said:


> At this point, there is no correct way to paint this as is. Look at the caulk. For those that would paint the return, do you paint the caulk trim color, leave it body color, or split it down the middle. Whatever you decide here is gonna look bad. I say your two choices would be to paint that mess body color and face the trim or cut that caulk back, recaulk, and then you can do it "right."


That's the rub we face a lot, especially when the lowest common denominator around here is to face the trim, the carpenters are "casual" about the caulking. If it's not too bad, we'll paint only the edge of the trim itself, and not "turn the corner" onto the caulk. It's analogous to dealing with ceiling/wall corners where the corner is rounded instead of crisp. If it's bad, we'll knife out the caulk and start fresh.


----------



## playedout6

Personally I would paint the edge White and then I would cut the main surface in very carefully and as straight as possible...sure the caulk job is bad...but do two wrongs make a right ? That is how we try and do it but sometimes...it just can't be accomplished but in a case like this we would just try and keep the cut line straight as possible and work with what we have which is a bad caulk job . No offense to those that do it differently !


----------



## benthepainter

Embrace the Tape : ) 

Congrats to any painter with 150 yrs plus family history in the trade that's Awsome and something to be proud of but at the end of the day that's it its history

it's what you can do 
And what you are willing to take onboard that counts as far as using new 
Products and trying new techniques that makes the painter I think a true Painter is always learning 

Trust me 
Taping is something you have to get good at
And when you do you will see the results


----------



## Repaintpro

Thats a lot of blue tape Ben.............we have jsut started using a green tape here (about 1/3 of the price) and it comes off clean! 

How much did the spray pick up the dropsheets in the hall..........did you see overspray after taking up the paper?


----------



## SeattleHomeServices

Gough said:


> That's the rub we face a lot, especially when the lowest common denominator around here is to face the trim, the carpenters are "casual" about the caulking. If it's not too bad, we'll paint only the edge of the trim itself, and not "turn the corner" onto the caulk. It's analogous to dealing with ceiling/wall corners where the corner is rounded instead of crisp. If it's bad, we'll knife out the caulk and start fresh.


Ya this one was a tough call. If there'd been the time to do it right it would've been done but this was a quickie. 

The other job it got me though has the budget to do everything carefully and correctly.


----------



## mudbone

playedout6 said:


> Personally I would paint the edge White and then I would cut the main surface in very carefully and as straight as possible...sure the caulk job is bad...but do two wrongs make a right ? That is how we try and do it but sometimes...it just can't be accomplished but in a case like this we would just try and keep the cut line straight as possible and work with what we have which is a bad caulk job . No offense to those that do it differently !


 If two wrongs dont make a right,what do to rights make? -Airplanes.


----------



## wje

Nobody in my company will ever be good at taping.. because they don't need to be. Sorry


----------



## Repaintpro

wje said:


> Nobody in my company will ever be good at taping.. because they don't need to be. Sorry



.............Don't be sorry! The only reason I became any good at taping was from the stained woodwork era!
A few years ago we used to do these large rendered homes and cutting in the bare render was such a painful process. I could not convince the guy I was working with to change. I can cut in and do it quickly, but on something that soaks up moisture worse than a piece of chalk taping is the way to go for me now.


----------



## Gough

Repaintpro said:


> .............Don't be sorry! The only reason I became any good at taping was from the stained woodwork era!
> A few years ago we used to do these large rendered homes and cutting in the bare render was such a painful process. I could not convince the guy I was working with to change. I can cut in and do it quickly, but on something that soaks up moisture worse than a piece of chalk taping is the way to go for me now.


I gather that "render" in Australia is something other that what we do with scrap meat and bones in the US. From what I can glean from Google, it's either plaster or stucco, is that right?


----------



## Repaintpro

Yes, I think it is called stucco or solid plaster..........cement and sand mix


----------



## TJ Paint

Repaints, around here, there can be a lot of trim that's stained (baseboards, etc). I like to tape them up so spritzing from rollers don't get all over it.

But I'll use tape in other situations where I feel like it. 

This white line couldn't be done by a brush. 

I mean, I don't tape for ceiling lines and stuff. But, I'm not sure why I'm spending time on this thread. One post in a thread like this should be enough.

I'm sure somebody with more experience might want to add some more.


----------



## benthepainter

Repaintpro said:


> Thats a lot of blue tape Ben.............we have jsut started using a green tape here (about 1/3 of the price) and it comes off clean!
> 
> How much did the spray pick up the dropsheets in the hall..........did you see overspray after taking up the paper?


G'day Steve

I prefer the blue tape I find when I tape it comes of clean . What do you mean in regards to the spray ? The woodwork has been finished brushed three coats one coat Dulux Oilbased one step followed by two top coats of Dulux Super Enamel 
In semigloss


----------



## benthepainter

wje said:


> Nobody in my company will ever be good at taping.. because they don't need to be. Sorry


G'day wje


You are so correct your Team won't get good at Taping if you dont allow or want to give it a go no need to be sorry

I


----------



## benthepainter

I spoke to my client today about some replies on this thread I said what's more important to you ?

A painter who comes from a line of painters who has some Family history in the trade or a Painter like Myself Proud of My
own Name which I put to my work which is nearly 21 years experience and do what is needed to get the job done ?

My client said they couldnt care about the family history it doesn't mean jack to the client they care only about the experience of There Current Painter and the finished product 

as far as taping goes my client this morning was that excited she saw me taping up my finished woodwork
And thought it was like a present that has to be unwrapped to me that is referrals right there
A client isn't going to say wow my Painter has over 100 years family history in the trade he can cut a straight line with a Purdy
What an Old School Champion with an over priced Brush : )



My Client today when speaking to her freind she was that excited and said you should see my house 
Woodwork is finished and taped up can't wait to see it all removed to see the final product after walls are done : )



End results is what they want to see 

That's it I will leave my taping posts to my own thread : )


----------



## Brian C

Gawd, another left handed painter !


----------



## benthepainter

Brian C said:


> Gawd, another left handed painter !


G'day Brian : p

But you know what when I need to be Old School I can cut a straight line Left or Right : ) without Tape


----------



## Brian C

Me too brudda ! Us Australians are the best painters in the world .


----------



## Repaintpro

Brian C said:


> Gawd, another left handed painter !



That was the first thing I was going to say too !!!!!!

Ben, your right the customer cares little for how it happens...........just make sure it does!

I kind of don't think less of you either for taping. Ok, I do! Just free hand those damn feature walls!:thumbup:


----------



## Repaintpro

Brian C said:


> Me too brudda ! Us Australians are the best painters in the world .



Post of the Day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benthepainter

Repaintpro said:



> That was the first thing I was going to say too !!!!!!
> 
> Ben, your right the customer cares little for how it happens...........just make sure it does!
> 
> I kind of don't think less of you either for taping. Ok, I do! Just free hand those damn feature walls!:thumbup:


Don't fight it : )


----------



## 6126

I dont really have anything worthwhile to post. I just wasnt going to let you guys from Australia get a whole page to yourselves


----------



## David's Painting

Road Warrior was a good movie


----------



## kdpaint

Road Warrior was alright, but Mad Max (not the thunderdome bs), the first of the 3 was awesome.


----------



## TJ Paint

Real painters don't use tape and they only use hand mixed lead paint from 70 years ago, plus they have 60' ladders they use everyday.


----------



## wje

They sure don't rely on tape, thats for sure.


----------



## TJ Paint

I like tape because it helps keep paint off stuff it shouldn't be on.

There's guys that paint a whole house without a brush. Is that ok?


----------



## johnny949

TJ Paint said:


> I like tape because it helps keep paint off stuff it shouldn't be on.
> 
> There's guys that paint a whole house without a brush. Is that ok?


The real artisans in our trade.


----------



## TJ Paint

wje said:


> There is 150 years in the trade, I didn't say my family started painting 150 years ago.
> 
> I was taught how to cut straight lines, and do it very quickly. There is no way anybody can tape, caulk, paint, untape and clean up garbage as efficiently as cutting in with a brush when taught properly.
> 
> I am not knocking anybodies methods, Wutaris lines look perfect! I am sure he has a great system in place to accomplish this look and that is great.
> 
> Thats not how we do things, I simply stated what the first thing I learned was. Many different roads lead to the same destination, and at the end of the day, if the job is durable and loks great it doesn't really matter how you get there.


Props dude, you got a thanks from NACE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

To tape or not to tape? Lol  You guys do what ever work for you. I tape when I need to. On interior work Im not always painting the ceilings or the doors and trim. 75% of my interior jobs are walls only. I roll my walls. I mask off the base and cut in the ceilings and door jambs free hand with a brush. I can cut a straight line. My work looks good, my customers are happy, I make money.


----------



## David's Painting

Woodland said:


> To tape or not to tape? Lol  You guys do what ever work for you. I tape when I need to. On interior work Im not always painting the ceilings or the doors and trim. 75% of my interior jobs are walls only. I roll my walls. I mask off the base and cut in the ceilings and door jambs free hand with a brush. I can cut a straight line. My work looks good, my customers are happy, I make money.


That's 75% of my work also. That's my routine


----------



## wje

So if your routine involes taping things because that is how you were taught it is cool, but when I tell you I do not allow my workers to use that routine it isn't cool?

Don't get so offended I don't agree with, or rely on, or find it profitable to pour out thousands of linear feet of tape a year in order to keep paint off things and cut nice lines.

I have already stated that as long as you leave a nice looking job and all parties involved are happy and you make some money it is a great system... for you. It isn't mine and you are not going to convince to to convert to masking to get straight lines on ceilings, 'walls, casings or baseboards.


----------



## Oden

I tape the base and bump it with the roller. Too fast and clean not to. Everything else with walls is brush pretty much.


----------



## champer71

Woodland said:


>


 how do you fix this crap? I have allot of ho's that do not want me to repaint the trim and fix this!


----------



## TJ Paint

champer71 said:


> how do you fix this crap? I have allot of ho's that do not want me to repaint the trim and fix this!


I think it requires repainting it.


----------



## TJ Paint

Do you got trim, say baseboards that are stained? Do you tape them off? If not, what is your method?


----------



## champer71

TJ Paint said:


> I think it requires repainting it.


 No doubt! I just left a job quote a few mins. ago where the ho did not want trim painted! All kinds of shotty lines and paint all over the trim! this is a very nice house. If I provide a good paintjob, clean lines and have to leave job with all that old wall paint everywhere. I would allmost not tke the job.


----------



## TJ Paint

champer71 said:


> If I provide a good paintjob, clean lines and have to leave job with all that old wall paint everywhere. I would allmost not tke the job.


That's your call. 

I don't usually sweat it.


----------



## mudbone

Repaintpro said:


> Post of the Day!!!!!!!!!


 Boast of the day!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone

champer71 said:


> how do you fix this crap? I have allot of ho's that do not want me to repaint the trim and fix this!


 Looks like tape bleedthrough.


----------



## cdaniels

On outside trim and corner boards I paint all edges with the trim paint...I think it is a more finished and professorial look.


----------



## Big Hoss

cdaniels said:


> On outside trim and corner boards I paint all edges with the trim paint...I think it is a more finished and professorial look.


Our standard around here is Exterior face only, interior sides and face.


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> To tape or not to tape? Lol  You guys do what ever work for you. I tape when I need to. On interior work Im not always painting the ceilings or the doors and trim. 75% of my interior jobs are walls only. I roll my walls. I mask off the base and cut in the ceilings and door jambs free hand with a brush. I can cut a straight line. My work looks good, my customers are happy, I make money.



G'day Woodland 

I like your post also your you tube videos plus the guys below 

Shearerpainting
Idaho Painters 
Green Apple Painting. They all have awsome videos My new Mentors


----------



## benthepainter

Sorry To anyone who just read my post I apologise for wasting what ever amount of time that was lost : )


----------



## benthepainter

So excited for tomorrow 

The stair well has had two top coats of lowsheen acrylic on the walls 
for the ceiling due to the crap joints and crazy amount of light even 
The best steady hand would struggle so I'm trying a new thing tomorrow I have finished the walls I did calk the joints before hand to help getting a crisper line between the wall and ceiling colour by tomorrow the walls will be nice and dry 
So I will tape the top of walls were they meet the ceiling to get a straight line then paint the ceiling and roll tight to the tape 
That's what painting is to me getting excited about new things 



I'm even excited my woodwork is all done and covered : )


----------



## Repaintpro

benthepainter said:


> So excited for tomorrow
> 
> The stair well has had two top coats of lowsheen acrylic on the walls
> for the ceiling due to the crap joints and crazy amount of light even
> The best steady hand would struggle so I'm trying a new thing tomorrow I have finished the walls I did calk the joints before hand to help getting a crisper line between the wall and ceiling colour by tomorrow the walls will be nice and dry
> So I will tape the top of walls were they meet the ceiling to get a straight line then paint the ceiling and roll tight to the tape
> That's what painting is to me getting excited about new things
> 
> 
> 
> I'm even excited my woodwork is all done and covered : )





This amount of taping is foreign for me. Ben if I had a very bad setting job, I would get a putty knife and just touch it lightly on the wall and score my own thin grey line and cut to that. 

Can anyone tell me if taping is quicker than cutting? I often see bigger painting outfits doing it, I though it was because no one could cut a straight line


----------



## benthepainter

Repaintpro said:


> This amount of taping is foreign for me. Ben if I had a very bad setting job, I would get a putty knife and just touch it lightly on the wall and score my own thin grey line and cut to that.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if taping is quicker than cutting? I often see bigger painting outfits doing it, I though it was because no one could cut a straight line


G'day Steve 

It's one of these things that once learnt to do well can help add speed but that doesnt mean lose of quality it means speed things up 

I'm a Sole Trader but I know what finish a job quicker means : ) 
But like learning to cut in you have to put the time in to learn to tape just say you are taping up
A floor or skirtings or Baseboards is that what the Americans call them : ) You can't go along on your arse breaking little bits of tape of that wont work 

To be productive at taping is to be able to move fast no different to cutting in 
I can tape fast to the left or right 

It's like anything in the trade when you take on board different things you either have the ability to take on new things and go that's not for me or
If Like me take new things on board and from that find something else within that what works for you . ( the problem is not many are willing to change )









This is a house I have booked in for feb march 
2013 interior exterior referral 
first thing each room I paint woodwork will have sides taped up as I'm not touching any woodwork apart from repainting doors .

It's not about being able to cut in free hand 
It's about getting the job done fast and clean 
I can go slow if I want to .
the way I see it 
Just say i quote a job based on four weeks work with normal practice in place old school as some say lol but i am that good with my job and systems in place and can finish it In three maybe two do you think I should charge for three weeks or two ? 

or charge four weeks even know I'm that good I can finish it three or two ? I think if I have systems in 
Place that make my job quicker and still neater 
I think job well done I'm the one making it happen 

when I do a quote I'm always looking at it through old school eyes but know I have new school 
Practices in place : ) If that makes sense ?











This a job quoted Saturday received confirmation yesterday another referral 

This lady just got new floors down her main concern is how am I going to keep the floors clean : ) I showed her pics of how I mask up 
The edges she was impressed


----------



## 6126

champer71 said:


> how do you fix this crap? I have allot of ho's that do not want me to repaint the trim and fix this!


If Im not painting the trim I will just hit the edges of the jambs, then come back and cut a straight line when Im doing the walls.


----------



## Gough

Oden said:


> I tape the base and bump it with the roller. Too fast and clean not to. Everything else with walls is brush pretty much.


Same approach here. We tape the base to eliminate spatter and seal between the wall and the drops, not to "cut to". We still do the actual cutline by hand, if we're applying material by hand.


----------



## TJ Paint

This thread keeps drawing me in even though I want to stay away...

It's like that bad part of town I know I shouldn't go to but still drive by sometimes...


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> If Im not painting the trim I will just hit the edges of the jambs, then come back and cut a straight line when Im doing the walls.


I do the same


----------



## benthepainter

TJ Paint said:


> This thread keeps drawing me in even though I want to stay away...
> 
> It's like that bad part of town I know I shouldn't go to but still drive by sometimes...


G'day TJ

Yeah that part of town is Bad 
Last night I was in a dark alley wearing whites of course as real painters wear white and I was muscling in on the Old School Painters territory 

And some newbie painters walked by 
I said G'day Gents do you want to try a few lines

Frightened of the Big Hairy Wombat in white and what they would be called by fellow up and comming painters they declined : (

Crap I thought . Then I know there weakness
Hey boys they turned around 

And I pulled out some new Purdy brushes from 
The shadows 

there eyes lite up WOW I can use purdy brushes with Tape : ) I said Boys you can do what ever it takes to get the job done like myself you can even paint with your Left Hand 

So they said we will give it a try 

So got my head lamp on found a rough brick wall taped down a corner and then let them use there Purdy and Walk the line between Tape and brush 

Time to remove the tape boys : ) WOW look at that look how crisp the lines are they said

Before they knew it I threw a white Ninja Smoke 
Bomb down and before there eyes The
Wombat in White blended in an vanished 


TJ if you ever come to Sydney I can hook you up 
With some Tape : ) 

Just joking if you ever come to Sydney My Shout 
I will take you and your Family out for dinner with my nice Family


----------



## caulktheline

Protection? What are those, magnums?


----------



## wje

Ben. I am glad you have a system in place. As you have said you are doing what works for you. 

Like I have said it doesn't work for me in my set up. I am not sure how many of you who mask everything work alone, but I am assuming it is a majority. Maybe it helps speed up a one man operation, but I have not been in that situation for 6 years now, and almost all our sites have crews of 2-3 painters.

Also, I am not talking about masking to spray, I am talking about masking to cut a line, or cut against a wooden surface (for lines, not to protected roller spray).

You said yourself Ben that painting is always changing and it is all about adaptation and creating new systems, and it is something that doesn't fit in with mine.


----------



## benthepainter

caulktheline said:


> Protection? What are those, magnums?


Magnum? as in Gun lol or the other type lol


----------



## wje

caulktheline said:


> Protection? What are those, magnums?


Protection Isle is strategically placed beside the Caulk Isle, go figure.


----------



## benthepainter

.......


----------



## wje

I dictate how my jobs get done, my crew doesn't . If that is the answer you are looking for then there you go, you got it. We have a lot of fun and have gone out for 3 Steak dinners and countless lunches in the past 6 weeks. We do listen to music, and even take turns picking the station, a one hour per painter rotation. I wear gloves while I stain, but other than that my hands rarely come in contact with any material that will not rinse off with soap and water.

My jobs are not free for alls, everybody has a task and they do it. If things are slowing down in certain areas, I find a solution for the problem. Taping to this date has not been the solution. That is afterall, what this thread is about right? 

You seem to have the wrong Idea about taping. Painters have been using tape to achieve results for ages.. Tape isn't one of painters best kept secrets. If it were your Dulux store would not have an isle dedicated to it, Home Depot would not sell it in their painting kits, and this thread would not be happening. And if every painter thaught taping was the answer then everybody would be jumping down my throat. Doesn't seem to be the case.

Like I said 3 times now, I am glad taping is part of your system and it works well for you. It isn't part of ours, nor will your opinions on taping give me the urge to try it again.


----------



## Gough

Ben, that's an interesting comment about painters and gloves. For as long as I've been aware of it, cotton canvas glove with a knitted wrist and clute cut have been known as "Painter's Gloves". That would date back to at least the late '60s or so. Our current company standard is the Wells Lamont #49L.


----------



## benthepainter

Gough said:


> Ben, that's an interesting comment about painters and gloves. For as long as I've been aware of it, cotton canvas glove with a knitted wrist and clute cut have been known as "Painter's Gloves". That would date back to at least the late '60s or so. Our current company standard is the Wells Lamont #49L.


G'day Gough 

The Gloves in the pic I have been using that brand 
For the last 12 years very comfy


----------



## Workaholic

Gloves huh? I don't wear gloves to paint.


----------



## johnny949

Workaholic said:


> Gloves huh? I don't wear gloves to paint.


Haha I personally think wearing gloves to paint is a little premadonna, but than again I'm very conscientious about keeping clean and buying new whites every 2-3 weeks so who am I to say.
However, I can see why people wear gloves when they paint and I have worked with a few guys who do wear gloves when they paint. To each his own:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint

With any oil based, epoxy, urethane, or caustic chemicals used as the primary proprietary agent in strippers, I will wear gloves, and if not, I generally wish I had.

p.s. I'm glad we are talking about gloves now and took a break from tape for a bit...


----------



## johnny949

TJ Paint said:


> With any oil based, epoxy, urethane, or caustic chemicals used as the primary proprietary agent in strippers, I will wear gloves, and if not, I generally wish I had.
> 
> p.s. I'm glad we are talking about gloves now and took a break from tape for a bit...


You are absolutely right..gloves are necessary for certain products. I was referring to the gloves in his trailer with the gripping on the palms, which I see guys wear painting with waterborne products


----------



## Workaholic

TJ Paint said:


> With any oil based, epoxy, urethane, or caustic chemicals used as the primary proprietary agent in strippers, I will wear gloves, and if not, I generally wish I had.
> 
> p.s. I'm glad we are talking about gloves now and took a break from tape for a bit...


Yes gloves have their purpose with certain products but for everyday painting, I don't wear them


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> Yes gloves have their purpose with certain products but for everyday painting, I don't wear them


I'm the same way Sean, just old school I guess. But I don't knock anyone who dose. 

Now now wearing painter whites, thats another story. :whistling2:


----------



## KEEGS

So,after reading about hmm, say, 130 posts...I sort of get the feeling that this thread has a parallel life with the Brush/Roll vs. Spray Threads ? Maybe it's just me...?


----------



## caulktheline

wash or toss?


----------



## Westview

My first year of learning the trade, I was taught to use tape. I find taping has to do with what city you are living in. When I lived in Calgary, everyone out there taped baseboards. In Ottawa, guys who use tape are considered amateurs. I’m not saying I agree with this. I currently don’t use any tape as I find it much faster to cut clean lines. When I stopped using tape, I found the skill level in my cutting hand increased drastically. I can’t imagine taping and then caulking the tape line. I don’t know how you would make money doing that. The cost of tape, caulking and the extra time it takes to apply it. To each their own. I love not having to deal with paint bleeds and tape pulling paint off the wall. A paint peel can really delay production time. There definitely is some skill involved in taping...pressing the tape down hard and dry brushing the tape line to decrease the chances of paint bleed.


----------



## 6126

My prefered tape is duct tape. I use it for everything from repairing furniture to fastening parts that fall off my truck


----------



## Gough

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm the same way Sean, just old school I guess. But I don't knock anyone who dose.
> 
> Now now wearing painter whites, thats another story. :whistling2:


I think it's interesting to consider someone who eschews wearing gloves as "old school", given how long they were a customary part of a painter's kit.


----------



## Repaintpro

I had soaked my hands in turps for years after using oil based paints, never worn gloves. I have converted owner the last 6 months to wearing them. I will never go back. Also cause I am the boss I can look like a tosser and no one says a think!


----------



## Brian C

Yeah, you want to try using krud cutter without cloves. It turns your skin dry and itchy. Wont do that again.


----------



## Repaintpro

Brian C said:


> Yeah, you want to try using krud cutter without cloves. It turns your skin dry and itchy. Wont do that again.


Does not sound nice. I have had red knuckles, burning hands etc from using turps after glossing doors and woodwork. That won't happen anymore.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Westview said:


> My first year of learning the trade, I was taught to use tape. I find taping has to do with what city you are living in. When I lived in Calgary, everyone out there taped baseboards. In Ottawa, guys who use tape are considered amateurs. I’m not saying I agree with this. I currently don’t use any tape as I find it much faster to cut clean lines. When I stopped using tape, I found the skill level in my cutting hand increased drastically. I can’t imagine taping and then caulking the tape line. I don’t know how you would make money doing that. The cost of tape, caulking and the extra time it takes to apply it. To each their own. I love not having to deal with paint bleeds and tape pulling paint off the wall. A paint peel can really delay production time. There definitely is some skill involved in taping...pressing the tape down hard and dry brushing the tape line to decrease the chances of paint bleed.


Do you use tape on base that you are not painting? If not how do you keep the splatter off them. I am just curious. I can see not taping the accent walls and such.


----------



## TJ Paint

MikeCalifornia said:


> Do you use tape on base that you are not painting? If not how do you keep the splatter off them. I am just curious. I can see not taping the accent walls and such.


Yeah, was wonderin this too. I've seen old school guys just cut in without taping base like this and come back with putty knife and rag to clean up. I don't like that. Just tape, seal it good, usually doing too coats so this saves me time this way.


----------



## Westview

MikeCalifornia said:


> Do you use tape on base that you are not painting? If not how do you keep the splatter off them. I am just curious. I can see not taping the accent walls and such.


Normally I talk the client into paying for the base to be painted. If I can't talk them into it then yes, I do tape the base to protect it from roller splatter.


----------



## Westview

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, was wonderin this too. I've seen old school guys just cut in without taping base like this and come back with putty knife and rag to clean up. I don't like that. Just tape, seal it good, usually doing too coats so this saves me time this way.


When you say seal it good, what are you using to seal the tape line? Are you just pressing it down hard with your finger and then dry brushing it with wall paint?


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

benthepainter said:


> G'day Gough
> 
> The Gloves in the pic I have been using that brand
> For the last 12 years very comfy


These are the gloves we roll with...

Thin, tight fitting, you can caulk with them, we love these gloves!!


----------



## TJ Paint

Westview said:


> When you say seal it good, what are you using to seal the tape line? Are you just pressing it down hard with your finger and then dry brushing it with wall paint?


It depends on if it needs caulk. If it does, I will caulk first, then tape or retape depending on what is needed. If it doesn't need caulk, I will usually clean the base real good first with a waterbase deglosser/sander. Usually the base is dusty, dirty and this cleans it up good but also it will create a great tack and seal for the tape.


----------



## Ole34

benthepainter said:


> Embrace the Tape : )
> 
> Congrats to any painter with 150 yrs plus family history in the trade that's Awsome and something to be proud of but at the end of the day that's it its history
> 
> it's what you can do
> And what you are willing to take onboard that counts as far as using new
> Products and trying new techniques that makes the painter I think a true Painter is always learning
> 
> Trust me
> Taping is something you have to get good at
> And when you do you will see the results


 
if you did this on one of my jobs youd be ****tin BLUE tape for a week


----------



## Ole34

did everything in one shot even the wall with my 2''flat ...... nothing fancy but its all done by hand


----------



## Ole34

Repaintpro said:


> Can anyone tell me if taping is quicker than cutting? I often see bigger painting outfits doing it, I though it was because no one could cut a straight line


 
it cost to much to teach a guy how to use a brush an by the time you do he up and leaves so big shops just throw new guys a roll of tape .......... the talent just isnt there anymore


----------



## TJ Paint

Yumm. Coverstain.


----------



## Repaintpro

Ole34 said:


> it cost to much to teach a guy how to use a brush an by the time you do he up and leaves so big shops just throw new guys a roll of tape .......... the talent just isnt there anymore


I have found getting people to tape properly is not that easy either.......you would not think getting it off the roll straight would be so hard for some! 

My question is more for myself, I can tape and cut. My brain only really allows me to cut as I want to get in and put paint on, not spend a day taping! And if I did will I save a day cutting plus the cost of tape? (some exceptions to this rule apply though)


----------



## TJ Paint

How long does it take you guys to tape the baseboards of a bedroom?


----------



## Repaintpro

TJ Paint said:


> How long does it take you guys to tape the baseboards of a bedroom?



It's been a while since I taped a bedroom of skirting boards. Probably no more that 5 mins :shifty: Can't take more that about 1 min per 5 meters


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> if you did this on one of my jobs youd be ****tin BLUE tape for a week


Grow up Mate maybe time to move on ?


----------



## Ole34

benthepainter said:


> Grow up Mate maybe time to move on ?


----------



## Ole34

heres a line for you ...............100 yr old res re-paint.........by hand (cough)......doesnt come down onto the wall (cough) ..........didnt have to caulk it to cut the line (cough)


----------



## johnny949

Ole34 said:


> heres a line for you ...............100 yr old res re-paint.........by hand (cough)......doesnt come down onto the wall (cough) ..........didnt have to caulk it to cut the line (cough)


 Those "little" bumps hilarious. Where was your pole sander?  And, did you paint that whole right side of the wall with a 2.5" sash? Those brush strokes lol


----------



## TJ Paint

What have we become?:001_unsure:


----------



## wje

This thread is about straight lines, not surface preperation!


----------



## vermontpainter

Gadzooks...a 21" hatband I say!


----------



## Oden

Them bumps not for nothin are like indifinous to some of the older plaster houses around here, They definitely are better chopped off but when walls have them, they have lots of them and they aren't as simple a 'get off' as running a pole sander over them. You got to almost take a chisel and hammer to them really. Then do some patching. I'd call it an extra to deal with them myself and I'd paint over them too if it wasn't called out to make them smooth.


----------



## Ole34

johnny949 said:


> Those "little" bumps hilarious. Where was your pole sander?  And, did you paint that whole right side of the wall with a 2.5" sash? Those brush strokes lol


Sash? NO ... 2" flat for everything.... Spindles/stringers/wall etc etc cause that's just the type of guy I am .... I get it in


----------



## Ole34

wje said:


> This thread is about straight lines, not surface preperation!


 Wait till the mods get here. They're the kings of derailment. Sigh :-(


----------



## Wutari

Ole34 said:


> heres a line for you ...............100 yr old res re-paint.........by hand (cough)......doesnt come down onto the wall (cough) ..........didnt have to caulk it to cut the line (cough)


Your cut in skills with a brush I admit are impressive (better than mine to be sure). I don't ever use brushes for my lines aside from touch-up. Most of my stuff is sprayed which makes so the tape doesn't have to be sealed to avoid bleeds.


----------



## caulktheline

Whatcha got up there, Wutari? Is that quarter round?


----------



## 6126

Wutari said:


> I don't ever use brushes for my lines aside from touch-up. Most of my stuff is sprayed which makes so the tape doesn't have to be sealed to avoid bleeds.


Everything is different for all of us.

On most my interior jobs spraying is not an option. :no: 75% of the time Im only doing the walls. No ceilings, no trim. If I was to mask off and spray I would never make a dime. :no: Im on the first one in a long time where Im doing walls, ceilings, and time this week. Im only doing the living room, family room, kitchen and a hallway. My customer would flip if I came in the and sprayed  But, I will be sure and take a few pics of my lines on this one.


----------



## 6126

And no offense to the OP. The photos of your work look awesome! Matter of fact, I uploaded them onto my website last week. Thanks :thumbsup: But........ what kind of painter cant handle a brush? I've got 30 years in the trade. I spent quite a few years as a designated "Sprayman" Thats all I did 8 hours a day, 5 days a week. Spray. So, yes.....I can spray. Im also convinced I could teach a monkey how to spray, so its no big deal :no: A true painter in my book can handle a brush and a roller too. Cut straight lines by hand, brush and roll enamel work and make it look like it was sprayed. All in a timely manor. Thats a painter in my book.


----------



## Workaholic

Ole34 said:


> Wait till the mods get here. They're the kings of derailment. Sigh :-(


I do what I can. 


Speaking of gloves. I saw a painter the other day in the PS and he had gloves on with paint all over them. I asked him what the deal was with painting with gloves on and then felt like an ass when he explained to me his medical condition of being allergic to the sun. 

If I was allergic to the sun I would be living in another region and would be working nights.


----------



## caulktheline

I got no issue on the gloves thing. I don't wear them myself, but I can see someone using gloves to save some time on scrubbing product off hands. Personally, I need to know when product is on my hands so that I don't create more work for myself.


----------



## Workaholic

caulktheline said:


> I got no issue on the gloves thing. I don't wear them myself, but I can see someone using gloves to save some time on scrubbing product off hands. Personally, I need to know when product is on my hands so that I don't create more work for myself.


I think I may be misinterpreted on this. I have no issue with the glove thing either but in my years of painting I have never seen them in use on the job for painting except when dealing with certain chemicals or on cold days. So it is a new concept for me. I am a ******* hillbilly when I encounter new stuff I have to awkwardly question it. lol


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> I asked him what the deal was with painting with gloves on and then felt like an ass when he explained to me his medical condition of being allergic to the sun.


Open mouth, insert foot. 

Done it many a times myself Sean. :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint

Woodland said:


> A true painter in my book can handle a brush and a roller too.


Yeah, and not just flat on walls! 

So sick of hearing about that...

Do eggshell or satin all day and make it look like a baby butt over all the repairs and such...


----------



## Ole34

i just had an ephiphmy or whatever an ya know i guess maybe it doesnt matter how you do something as long as your good at doing whatever your doing.........maybe put an asterisx next to your name or something?? kinda be like ''im a painter but you know i use tape just sayin''


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Open mouth, insert foot.
> 
> Done it many a times myself Sean. :yes:


The guys condition was interesting. It is referred to as the Vampire Disease, not the medical name lol. I googled it later that day and checked it out to make sure it was a real thing.


----------



## Gough

Workaholic said:


> The guys condition was interesting. It is referred to as the Vampire Disease, not the medical name lol. I googled it later that day and checked it out to make sure it was a real thing.


Photosensitivity related to porphyria?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> The guys condition was interesting. It is referred to as the Vampire Disease, not the medical name lol. I googled it later that day and checked it out to make sure it was a real thing.


Bout twenty years ago my mom and dad went to a wake. It was the husband of my moms friend who passed away, and dad really didn't know anyone there. He's sitting in the back talking to a few people while my mom is up front with the family.

After awhile my dad says to the group that he going outside to have a smoke. Lady next to him gets on him about smoking and how its bad for you. He jokingly says, "Hey, the worst that can happen is you die of lung cancer!"

Yes, she was the widow. 
Yes, her husband just died of lung cancer.


----------



## Workaholic

Gough said:


> Photosensitivity related to porphyria?


Yes porphyria. He said he has to get his blood pumped regularly, and minor light gives him blisters, along with flu like symptoms.


----------



## Ultimate

Vampires are real


----------



## dg1267

The pic of the molding is freehand with no tape.:thumbsup: I wish I had a better camera though.


----------



## RH

Ole34 said:


> i just had an ephiphmy or whatever an ya know i guess maybe it doesnt matter how you do something as long as your good at doing whatever your doing.........maybe put an asterisx next to your name or something?? kinda be like ''im a painter but you know i use tape just sayin''


Ole - sorry to hear about your surgery. Take care and get well soon. :yes:


----------



## 6126

I will probably never be able to cut another line without thinking about this thread. Thanks guys


----------



## 6126

Free hand. No tape


----------



## TJ Paint

Woodland said:


> Free hand. No tape
> 
> View attachment 13573


I like to cover areas like that so I can roll without worry of splatter.

Just the way I do it.

Looks like the white paint from the substrate is showing though. Maybe it's the first coat of 2? Or just the angle or lighting?


----------



## 6126

Cut in by hand with a brush. No tape  Lol


----------



## 6126

TJ Paint said:


> I like to cover areas like that so I can roll without worry of splatter.
> 
> Just the way I do it.
> 
> Looks like the white paint from the substrate is showing though. Maybe it's the first coat of 2? Or just the angle or lighting?


It wasn't rolled yet.


----------



## TJ Paint

Woodland said:


> It wasn't rolled yet.





I can see the white paint from the substrate, maybe 1/16" to the trim. Was that going to be addressed on the second coat, or is it just the angle and/or camera that shows it more?


----------



## RH

I always love it when a finish (or Swedish for that matter) carpenter seems to have tapped the trim down into the wall texture in order to eliminate any gaps between the trim and the wall. It actually crushes the texture under the trim in the process and leaves the surrounding texture proud against the side of the trim. It may make his work look good but it sure is a b--ch to edge.


----------



## Gough

researchhound said:


> I always love it when a finish (or Swedish for that matter) carpenter seems to have tapped the trim down into the wall texture in order to eliminate any gaps between the trim and the wall. It actually crushes the texture under the trim in the process and leaves the surrounding texture proud against the side of the trim. It may make his work look good but it sure is a b--ch to edge.


Really, the Germans are the worst.

It's especially troublesome with a dramatic color changes, from white to Aubergine, for instance, against natural trim. The trick we learned is to use a taping knife or a Japanese-style pry bar (with the really sharp end) to undo (carefully) the carpenters' work a little bit before we paint. When we're done, we put the trim back, using either our fists, or a padded block and a hammer.


----------



## Oden

I never seen so many textured walls as I do on this site. We're smooth walls here I honestly would never have known that textured walls were predominant in some places. On drywall that's just foreign to me.


----------



## Gough

Oden said:


> I never seen so many textured walls as I do on this site. We're smooth walls here I honestly would never have known that textured walls were predominant in some places. On drywall that's just foreign to me.


Here in the inland Northwest, "smooth wall" is certainly a rarity. I think a lot of the popularity here is bottom-line driven; the GWB contractors don't like to mess with it, so they charge a premium. The HO's see it as a way to say money.


----------



## RH

Gough said:


> Really, the Germans are the worst.
> 
> It's especially troublesome with a dramatic color changes, from white to Aubergine, for instance, against natural trim. The trick we learned is to use a taping knife or a Japanese-style pry bar (with the really sharp end) to undo (carefully) the carpenters' work a little bit before we paint. When we're done, we put the trim back, using either our fists, or a padded block and a hammer.


Yeah that's exactly what I do as well. If I use a pry bar I always place a shim under it to protect the wall. Any flat edge tool will usually allow you to pull it out just enough to create a nice edge.



Gough said:


> Here in the inland Northwest, "smooth wall" is certainly a rarity. I think a lot of the popularity here is bottom-line driven; the GWB contractors don't like to mess with it, so they charge a premium. The HO's see it as a way to say money.


Yep. Smooth walls are usually only found in older homes around here as well. It's almost always orange peel or knockdown.


----------



## wje




----------



## Flare4War

Brian C said:


> Me too brudda ! Us Australians are the best painters in the world .



Roight you may be, but me and me blokes be mor'in appy to give you fella's a run fur ya' moneys.


----------



## HJ61

Here's some fun freehand brush work!


----------



## HJ61

And I'd need a panoramic shot to capture this whole wall. It's 30' long and 18' tall.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

Check out this link to my first simple video. It's an example of me cutting to a ceiling using a wooster extra-firm brush. We did the ceilings and are just starting the walls. The hard thing about these walls is the are heavily textured.

I'll post a bunch more pics & video when I cut in the door frames.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plWQu6OOCcA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## David's Painting

HJ61 said:


> And I'd need a panoramic shot to capture this whole wall. It's 30' long and 18' tall.


That's very cool. Do u mind me asking how long it took?


----------



## TJ Paint

Look mom, no tape!!

This is just basic painting in a bathroom. (It just pays the bills)


----------



## caulktheline

You have the eye of a tiger. :whistling2:


----------



## mudbone

Rather have an eye of a behr.:yes:


----------



## HJ61

David's Painting said:


> That's very cool. Do u mind me asking how long it took?


It was a few years ago, probably 3 days though, one for basecoat, on for each color. We also painted the rest of the house as well though. But that's because we used tape so you have to let colors dry. If you cut the stripes by hand you could do it in 1 day, but then you have brush texture. I like the Frogtape, its flawless for stuff like this.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Woodland said:


> Free hand. No tape
> 
> View attachment 13573


 
By the looks. You shoulda used tape.:yes:


----------



## 6126

finishesbykevyn said:


> By the looks. You shoulda used tape.:yes:


LMFAO Its supposed to be a joke and nobody got it.:whistling2: And my sarcastic comment (It wasnt rolled yet?)  Check out the photos I posted on the first page? Also a joke. Believe it or not......I actually do know how to paint And even more important.......I know how to make decent money doing doing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Woodland said:


> LMFAO Its supposed to be a joke and nobody got it.:whistling2: And my sarcastic comment (It wasnt rolled yet?)  Check out the photos I posted on the first page? Also a joke. Believe it or not......I actually do know how to paint And even more important.......I know how to make decent money doing doing it. :thumbsup:


I got it Mike. All these other guys are just a bunch of jack wagons anyway.


----------



## Gough

Woodland said:


> LMFAO Its supposed to be a joke and nobody got it.:whistling2: And my sarcastic comment (It wasnt rolled yet?)  Check out the photos I posted on the first page? Also a joke. Believe it or not......I actually do know how to paint And even more important.......I know how to make decent money doing doing it. :thumbsup:


That seems to be a constant problem with email and internet postings. Many people have pointed out that there needs to be an "Ironic" tag to cover this, or an "Irony" font, or something.

For a while, I used <irony ON> and <irony Off> to indicate it, but it never seemed to catch on.


----------



## 6126

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I got it Mike. All these other guys are just a bunch of jack wagons anyway.


Ego Paul  I have nothing to prove to anyone. After 30 years in the industry, I have seen and done a lot of different things. Everything from cookie cutter blow and go track houses to large commercial jobs and everything in between. Today, I choose to do whats the most profitable for me. :no: My work looks good. The customers are happy. I make money. Not much else matters.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Woodland said:


> Ego Paul  I have nothing to prove to anyone. After 30 years in the industry, I have seen and done a lot of different things. Everything from cookie cutter blow and go track houses to large commercial jobs and everything in between. Today, I choose to do whats the most profitable for me. :no: My work looks good. The customers are happy. I make money. Not much else matters.


I have absolutely no doubt Mike, never did.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Woodland said:


> LMFAO Its supposed to be a joke and nobody got it.:whistling2: And my sarcastic comment (It wasnt rolled yet?)  Check out the photos I posted on the first page? Also a joke. Believe it or not......I actually do know how to paint And even more important.......I know how to make decent money doing doing it. :thumbsup:


 
oops:cowboy:


----------



## RH

Woodland said:


> LMFAO Its supposed to be a joke and nobody got it.:whistling2: And my sarcastic comment (It wasnt rolled yet?)  Check out the photos I posted on the first page? Also a joke. Believe it or not......I actually do know how to paint And even more important.......I know how to make decent money doing doing it. :thumbsup:


Nice try at a save Mike :whistling2:. Not buying it :no:.


----------



## TJ Paint

A few years back I bartered with a accupuncturist. He and his wife and some friends had a painting party for his office. I came in seeking help with my back. I looked at all the horrible lines and brought them to his attention.

He offered free sessions if I touched up and cut in pro lines.

Win-win!

p.s. accupuncture actually works.


----------



## Workaholic

TJ Paint said:


> A few years back I bartered with a accupuncturist. He and his wife and some friends had a painting party for his office. I came in seeking help with my back. I looked at all the horrible lines and brought them to his attention.
> 
> He offered free sessions if I touched up and cut in pro lines.
> 
> Win-win!
> 
> p.s. accupuncture actually works.


hmmm. So they guy could not cut a straight line but was trusted to stab needles in pinpoint locations?


----------



## daArch

Workaholic said:


> hmmm. So they guy could not cut a straight line but was trusted to stab needles in pinpoint locations?


stabbing uses different muscles than cutting :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic

daArch said:


> stabbing uses different muscles than cutting :laughing:


I reckon. Steady hands are required for both tasks though.


----------



## RH

TJ Paint said:


> A few years back I bartered with a accupuncturist. He and his wife and some friends had a painting party for his office. I came in seeking help with my back. I looked at all the horrible lines and brought them to his attention.
> He offered free sessions if I touched up and cut in pro lines.
> Win-win!
> p.s. accupuncture actually works.


That's always a great way to obtain a professional look for your place of business. :whistling2:


----------



## 6126

Can't let this thread die


----------



## Ultimate

HJ61 said:


> Here's some fun freehand brush work!



I like that mirror design


----------



## 6126

See what ya"ll got me doing now. I used to free hand everything


----------



## RH

You missed the switches and outlets.


----------



## 6126

Ok, can I be in the gang now?


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

Woodland said:


> Can't let this thread die


Love this tape! Especially on wood work so you get all the way back to hide all the wall.

I like the idea of you using this tape vs 20/20 & caulking!


----------



## RH

I hate color changes at bullnose corners.


----------



## 6126

researchhound said:


> You missed the switches and outlets.


Oh, I usually just roll right over them


----------



## TJ Paint

Lol you should be able to free hand those corners, take like 2 seconds from ceiling to base... :whistling2:


----------



## RH

TJ Paint said:


> Lol you should be able to free hand those corners, take like 2 seconds from ceiling to base... :whistling2:


Yeah, especially if it's only a heavy knockdown on the walls.


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> Ok, can I be in the gang now?


G'day Woodland 

You have earned your gang colours I will post them to you lol 
I know posting isn't very gangster


----------



## 6126




----------



## TJ Paint

Woodland said:


> View attachment 13675


Nice lines! 

What's the best brush to use?


----------



## benthepainter

Just for you Old Schoolers : )


Thanks to whoever mentioned the skitch ap on PT


----------



## 6126

TJ Paint said:


> Nice lines!
> 
> What's the best brush to use?


I prefer the Purdy"s with the blue bristles for wall cut in.


----------



## 6126

Pro-Mar 200 Zero on walls and Pro-Classic WB Semi on trim


----------



## 6126

benthepainter said:


> G'day Woodland
> 
> You have earned your gang colours I will post them to you lol
> I know posting isn't very gangster


Dude, my Mom is going to be so proud  I'm calling her now to share the food news


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT




----------



## benthepainter

This thread is getting a little mouldy : ) that pic was from maybe 4 years ago I had a call for a quote 

And Over the phone the lady said they had a little mould lol no worries I thought 

the whole house was like that pic gave that one a miss my eyes were burning just walking through the house


----------



## kdpaint

Ugh. I'm having flashbacks to rental work....


----------



## Rbriggs82

Thats just nasty! Did you get the job or walk away?


----------



## benthepainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> Thats just nasty! Did you get the job or walk away?


Walked away no **** the whole house was like that
I said to the young girl this isn't good for your health I even said you need a specialist cleaning crew to go through this house it was nasty


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

Some more pics of the recent project with cut-in-lines... We used the edge lock tape for the first time in my entire painting history. Lets just say, with the heavy texture we were up against this method probably saved me 4-8hrs labor! We use a most micro-fiber cloth then a 2" flexable putty knife to burnish the tape into every texture groove & at the very edge to lock it .

Also included my favorite trim brush for enamels like PPG Breakthrough, PPG Manor Hall.

Sorry for the sideways pics! It's my phone's fault!


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

We of course free handed the ceiling line! I could never imagine taping upside down.


----------



## 6126

Custom Brush Co. said:


> We of course free handed the ceiling line! I could never imagine taping upside down.


 Same here. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint

What's the trick to getting straight lines using a brush?

Any tips?


----------



## 6126

TJ Paint said:


> What's the trick to getting straight lines using a brush?
> 
> Any tips?


On ceilings.......I like to run a bead of caulk where the wall meets the ceiling. Another trick I have used is to quickly scribe a line with a pencil first. This gives you a good guide to stay on. Cutting in frames......Its too hard for me to explain in text, but I usually do better if I pull the brush along faster once the bristles are where they need to be as opposed to slowly cutting in trying to stay in a straight line. Or just pick up a Purdy 2 1/2 angular sash tool and your set :thumbsup: LMAO (Most guys hate that brush)


----------



## TJ Paint

Woodland said:


> On ceilings.......I like to run a bead of caulk where the wall meets the ceiling. Another trick I have used is to quickly scribe a line with a pencil first. This gives you a good guide to stay on. Cutting in frames......Its too hard for me to explain in text, but I usually do better if I pull the brush along faster once the bristles are where they need to be as opposed to slowly cutting in trying to stay in a straight line. Or just pick up a Purdy 2 1/2 angular sash tool and your set :thumbsup: LMAO (Most guys hate that brush)


I actually prefer sash for precision work.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

TJ Paint said:


> What's the trick to getting straight lines using a brush?
> 
> Any tips?


Place a bead of paint right where the light meets the dark, the exact spot they meet. Also, where the caulking meets the ceiling (usually where the dark & light meet). It's good to ensure your wall to ceiling line is caulked so texture is not meeting texture! When cutting in I push the paint across the surface. I posted a video of my favorite brush technique for painting ceilings to walls in this thread. I use my brush like a broom sweeping the floor. Pulling dirt leaves it behind. Pushing it keeps all dirt in front. Pushing the paint applies it & lays it off all at once. I also, enter & exit the wall like an airplane, painting using my entire arm (v.s. wrist). Once the brush hits the wall I suspend it in animation. I use hardly any muscle to hold the brush. The pressure is built using leverage. Then watch your brush cut a finish result line. Watch just where the paint is coming off your brush, then before & after about an inch or so. Your eye's main focus kind of goes back back & forth between these 3 spots.

Furthermore my example video is on very heavy texture that happened to be the hardest line I've had to cut in years!


----------



## spraytech

I never paint the chalked edge on hardy plank sidingwith trim paint. I always just face it off unless otherwise specified. Doing it this way allows you to use a whiz roller on the face to create super straight lines. I introduced whiz rollers to my employers and they frown at the idea but allowed me to demonstrate my technics and they haven't looked back since. Its literally twice as fast as a brush and looks fantastic.


----------



## 6126

spraytech said:


> I never paint the chalked edge on hardy plank sidingwith trim paint. I always just face it off unless otherwise specified. Doing it this way allows you to use a whiz roller on the face to create super straight lines. I introduced whiz rollers to my employers and they frown at the idea but allowed me to demonstrate my technics and they haven't looked back since. Its literally twice as fast as a brush and looks fantastic.


 Same here :thumbsup: And I've done a house or two over the last 30 years


----------



## Gough

spraytech said:


> I never paint the chalked edge on hardy plank sidingwith trim paint. I always just face it off unless otherwise specified. Doing it this way allows you to use a whiz roller on the face to create super straight lines. I introduced whiz rollers to my employers and they frown at the idea but allowed me to demonstrate my technics and they haven't looked back since. Its literally twice as fast as a brush and looks fantastic.


As I mentioned upthread, our clients disagree with that look, so we paint the edges of the trim in the trim color. Nearly all of our clients thank us specifically for that detail, especially on repaints. We've had several different clients refer to facing off the trim as a "spec-house detail".


----------



## 6126

Gough said:


> As I mentioned upthread, our clients disagree with that look, so we paint the edges of the trim in the trim color. Nearly all of our clients thank us specifically for that detail, especially on repaints. We've had several different clients refer to facing off the trim as a "spec-house detail".


 I could see that. A lot of things are "regional" so I guess it depends where you are. Facing it off is standard around here. When I worked in Atlanta we wrapped everything when we did trim.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

Woodland said:


> I could see that. A lot of things are "regional" so I guess it depends where you are. Facing it off is standard around here. When I worked in Atlanta we wrapped everything when we did trim.


Here in Eugene, OR we wrap colonial homes & face off the rest... 99% are face off. The architecture just doesn't call for it. Plus, around here the demand is not even there as most want super affordable quality. To me I put the details on a quality coating & keep those details as an extra expense...


----------



## 6126

Custom Brush Co. said:


> Here in Eugene, OR we wrap colonial homes & face off the rest... 99% are face off. The architecture just doesn't call for it. Plus, around here the demand is not even there as most want super affordable quality. To me I put the details on a quality coating & keep those details as an extra expense...


 Good point :thumbsup: Pretty much the same thing up here in SW Washington


----------



## benthepainter

Why do i keep checking this thread : )


----------



## 6126

benthepainter said:


> Why do i keep checking this thread : )


I dont know? Post in my "Slop Artist" thread. Im hoping it becomes a big hit lol :thumbup:


----------



## ramu3527

Wutari said:


> Your cut in skills with a brush I admit are impressive (better than mine to be sure). I don't ever use brushes for my lines aside from touch-up. Most of my stuff is sprayed which makes so the tape doesn't have to be sealed to avoid bleeds.


Turning the corner down the wall, what is that, a 1/4 in.? That really does look awesome. You are doing the walls first then taping a quarter in. down?


----------



## Select Paint

A lil tape used here


----------



## jack pauhl

Wutari said:


> Check out some of mine.


I'm not a fan of bringing trim on to walls but you did it so it looks great. That base is legit!


----------



## lee63

This is both, tape and clear caulk on the bull-nose and a 3 1/2 brush for the cut in to the ceiling.


----------



## rkchristopher

wje said:


> So if your routine involes taping things because that is how you were taught it is cool, but when I tell you I do not allow my workers to use that routine it isn't cool?
> 
> Don't get so offended I don't agree with, or rely on, or find it profitable to pour out thousands of linear feet of tape a year in order to keep paint off things and cut nice lines.
> 
> I have already stated that as long as you leave a nice looking job and all parties involved are happy and you make some money it is a great system... for you. It isn't mine and you are not going to convince to to convert to masking to get straight lines on ceilings, 'walls, casings or baseboards.


Totally agree. Tape is to expensive I usually free hand everything on repaints. New build can be a different monster though.


----------



## Joeb3rg

ANYONE can tape up a ceiling, and get a PERFECT line. I think this thread should be called " show use FREEHAND lines". We are professionals, if you can't cut a nice straight line without tape as a PROFESSIONAL, there is a problem.


----------



## Bobbo

All lines cut FREE hand ! ... Only floor moldings and door knobs get blue tape ...


----------



## Sir Mixalot

:thumbup:


----------



## driftweed

Should make this thread mandatory for all new forum members.

I'll post some pics tomorow when I edge trim & ceilings.


----------



## alanbarrington

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## driftweed

Weird I just did a yellow room last month.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

alanbarrington said:


> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


....


----------



## alanbarrington

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington

alanbarrington said:


> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


This John grudens condos in saintpetersburg Florida the tables and desk where green primed them with tinted cover stain then stained and poly. Sweet jobs redid the whole place carpentry, ele, plum,except the tile Russians did that had floor in ported from Rome let me stay there for weekend after I finish.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

alanbarrington said:


> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


 ....


----------



## alanbarrington

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> ....


That green is bright man.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington

driftweed said:


> Weird I just did a yellow room last month.


Looks good bro

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> ....


Looks good man

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> ....


$

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Ophoff Painting Co.

Here is one of my jobs from last year that I happened to take pictures of:

No tape on anything. 

When painting walls I typically only put tape on the base and in tight spaces. It keeps me from getting any unnecessary splatter or drips.


----------



## alanbarrington

Ophoff Painting Co. said:


> Here is one of my jobs from last year that I happened to take pictures of:
> 
> No tape on anything.
> 
> When painting walls I typically only put tape on the base and in tight spaces. It keeps me from getting any unnecessary splatter or drips.


Sweet!!!! that's how it's done .

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> ....


I like the sink that's f --kin cool.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

alanbarrington said:


> I like the sink that's f --kin cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


Look at the door handle on this one and the steps.


----------



## jack pauhl

I posted earlier about my preference of where trim paint should meet wall paint and in this photo the previous painter had the wall cut to the tip of the arrow. I move the cut line in towards the casing almost always because I feel that if the white trim paint was to be seen on the wall that the line does not look sharp.

Best way to look at this photo would be to step back from your monitor 4-5' when viewing the full size image mainly because this was wet paint and the reflection tends to interfere with the sharpness.


Full size by JackPauhl, on Flickr


----------



## mudbone

jack pauhl said:


> I posted earlier about my preference of where trim paint should meet wall paint and in this photo the previous painter had the wall cut to the tip of the arrow. I move the cut line in towards the casing almost always because I feel that if the white trim paint was to be seen on the wall that the line does not look sharp.
> 
> Best way to look at this photo would be to step back from your monitor 4-5' when viewing the full size image mainly because this was wet paint and the reflection tends to interfere with the sharpness.
> 
> 
> Full size by JackPauhl, on Flickr


 Totally agree:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

I'm bringing this one back just for kicks


----------



## Ole34

nothing straight in this entire house but a painter gotta do what a painter gotta do .......100 yr old jacked up plaster walls


----------



## Ole34

interesting enough those older homes actually look pretty good with cut lines only a mother could love....kinda goes with the character of the plaster


----------



## Jmayspaint

That's a good episode of Ole's old house! :thumbsup: 


Know what ya mean,Sometimes you just gotta go with the flow. 
Cool vid


----------



## wje

Ole34 said:


> nothing straight in this entire house but a painter gotta do what a painter gotta do .......100 yr old jacked up plaster walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut line - YouTube


LMAO.. love the commentary on the vid.. I was lol ing.


----------



## glennb

LOL this dude is classic ! dey dont pay for dat hahahahah


----------



## Bobbo

You want lines ? Here's a big blue one ! This is a car dealership I painted last summer


----------



## mudbone

Bobbo said:


> You want lines ? Here's a big blue one ! This is a car dealership I painted last summer


 Car dealerships will definitely give you the blues!


----------



## 97audia4

driftweed said:


> Should make this thread mandatory for all new forum members.
> 
> I'll post some pics tomorow when I edge trim & ceilings.


Im new so here is a job i had of repainting just the woodwork, no tape used


----------



## driftweed

Been too long since I had to CARE about what I paint. Was a nice change of pace:





















Forgot to take after photos, hate when i do that.


----------



## ptbopainter

Reading this thread has shaved years off my life 

A bit of a rabbit hole eh?


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi

Hi there everyone! !!
I absolutely love painting homes; it is such a rewarding career! !
I figured I wanted to definitely show off what I can do... precision sharper than 1/64"... ABSOLUTELY NO color transfer on the opposite surface! 

Whew, I am such a horn tooter, that I have a mini trumpet on my keychain. 


In my book there is nothing wrong with being so proud and impressed by your work. 

In my book, there isn't any other way things should be done. -the correct/ perfect way. Its great to say- hey! Check this out


----------



## woodcoyote

All these things look good! You guys have some serious skills with a brush, cudos.

Hey on a side note: Anyone ever cut in a bull nose or inverted curve? I'm working on a project right now where I have that issue and I'm wondering what others have done or would do. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

woodcoyote said:


> All these things look good! You guys have some serious skills with a brush, cudos.
> 
> Hey on a side note: Anyone ever cut in a bull nose or inverted curve? I'm working on a project right now where I have that issue and I'm wondering what others have done or would do.
> 
> Thoughts?


You mean something like this. Only way I have found is using Frog Tape.


----------



## TJ Paint

Lines baby! No tape!


----------



## woodcoyote

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You mean something like this. Only way I have found is using Frog Tape.


Yeah that's one example, we have a lot of round corners here in the southwest.

I'll try to find a picture tomorrow of the one I'm trying to do, see if someone has a decent way of doing it quickly or if by hand is the only way. I have a feeling I know the answer to it already, but we'll see lol. :glare:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

TJ Paint said:


> Lines baby! No tape!


 Don't baby me dude. Nice lines , hate the colors.


----------



## TJ Paint

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Don't baby me dude. Nice lines , hate the colors.


Lol. They are the Wyoming Cowboy's colors.


----------



## Danahy

Hurt my eyes painting this.


----------



## TJ Paint

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Don't baby me dude. Nice lines , hate the colors.


Promar 200 dark and light brown and yellow is duration-yellow base. Yellow surprised me, covered in 2 over navaho white. 

Dark brown covered in 2 as well! Go promar 200!

Duration was smelly, not used to that. Been running natura mostly.


----------



## kdpaint

I really like Natura, the no smell is great. I cut and rolled a kitchen, DR and LR one winter, HO came home after I had left, and at first thought I had not shown up that day. 0 smell, windows closed!


----------



## wje

kdpaint said:


> I really like Natura, the no smell is great. I cut and rolled a kitchen, DR and LR one winter, HO came home after I had left, and at first thought I had not shown up that day. 0 smell, windows closed!


Were they blind?


----------



## kdpaint

wje said:


> Were they blind?


Oh she didn't freak out and call, she realized after a few minutes. She was just very pleased to have 0 smell. She had been iffy about painting in December and I sold her on the no smell thing and it worked out perfectly.


----------



## wje

kdpaint said:


> Oh she didn't freak out and call, she realized after a few minutes. She was just very pleased to have 0 smell. She had been iffy about painting in December and I sold her on the no smell thing and it worked out perfectly.


 I was just joshin yea, I figured they weren't blind.


----------



## TJ Paint

kdpaint said:


> She was just very pleased to have 0 smell.


You know, i really like the zero smell too.


----------



## kdpaint

TJ Paint said:


> You know, i really like the zero smell too.


It is one of the pleasures in life for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Wutari

Wowzers this old thread is still alive?!

Few more of our projects you pros can niggle with. lol


----------



## Bobbo

A lovely home I painted in Momouth County NJ


----------



## Paradigmzz

Bobbo said:


> A lovely home I painted in Momouth County NJ


Why can't you just say a house I did without your SEO? The only time you get on here is to bump your business. I would have thanked you just posted a pic. Instead, you spammed your services. If there was an anti-thank feature, I would have pushed that button.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

:lol:


----------



## Steve Richards

Paradigmzz said:


> Why can't you just say a house I did without your SEO? The only time you get on here is to bump your business. I would have thanked you just posted a pic. Instead, you spammed your services. If there was an anti-thank feature, I would have pushed that button.


LOL

Poor Bobbo


----------



## Steve Richards

It'd be nice if on a post you don't like, you could use the "remove thanks" and delete someone else's.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Paradigmzz said:


> Why can't you just say a house I did without your SEO? The only time you get on here is to bump your business. I would have thanked you just posted a pic. Instead, you spammed your services. If there was an anti-thank feature, I would have pushed that button.


Its ok, he spelled Monmouth wrong anyways.


----------



## ridesarize

Wutari, nice. You guys hiring? Or do any of those clients have homes to paint in Seattle area? lol


----------



## chrisn

ProWallGuy said:


> Its ok, he spelled Monmouth wrong anyways.


 
:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## ridesarize

Clear plastic shell, all paint by airbrush on the inside. Used liquid mask, exact-o knife, paint masks, little striping tape. Made lines in blinker recesses by hand. 14 colors, pearl black to blue fade. This body is around 19 inches long, on a 1/10 scale rc/gas t-maxx.


----------



## viking

champer71 said:


> how do you fix this crap? I have allot of ho's that do not want me to repaint the trim and fix this!


I had this discussion with a ho. I explained that when I cut a proper straight line it was gonna look funky with the othed color poking out. I suggested that I pull the cut line onto their trim. I did one door in an inconspicuous area as a test. They were happy with the way it looked without having to spend the money on repainting trim. I think it helped a lot that it was a light wall color too. It might have looked crazy if it were a bold or deep color.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

ridesarize said:


> Clear plastic shell, all paint by airbrush on the inside. Used liquid mask, exact-o knife, paint masks, little striping tape. Made lines in blinker recesses by hand. 14 colors, pearl black to blue fade. This body is around 19 inches long, on a 1/10 scale rc/gas t-maxx.


I had a bunch of 1/10 rc cars, painting those bodies was tricky, I was used to painting model cars. I also had a 1/4 scale rc Jeff Gordon super sprint car made for me, it was pricey and dang fast, I took it to loudon international raceway for their 1/4 race day, I hit 130 mph with it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

viking said:


> I had this discussion with a ho. I explained that when I cut a proper straight line it was gonna look funky with the othed color poking out. I suggested that I pull the cut line onto their trim. I did one door in an inconspicuous area as a test. They were happy with the way it looked without having to spend the money on repainting trim. I think it helped a lot that it was a light wall color too. It might have looked crazy if it were a bold or deep color.


We had a job walls only in a $2mil home, who ever painted before got paint all over the trim, I bought tons of tape and said to tape all the trim. I was hoping to get the trim painting after the HO saw the old color on it, instead the crew we had took it upon them selves to get the new paint colors on the trim to cover the old paint, long story short we had to eat the trim paint. I pretty much fired they crew that cost us a couple weeks and materials. 
if i see that I do point it out to the HO if they don't want trim painted we tape it off.


----------



## Monstertruck

cdpainting said:


> We had a job walls only in a $2mil home, who ever painted before got paint all over the trim, I bought tons of tape and said to tape all the trim. *I was hoping to get the trim painting after the HO saw the old color on it,* instead the crew we had took it upon them selves to get the new paint colors on the trim to cover the old paint, long story short we had to eat the trim paint. I pretty much fired they crew *that cost us a couple weeks and materials. *
> if i see that I do point it out to the HO if they don't want trim painted we tape it off.




Ouch!



Ain't it funny how employees sometimes take it on themselves to 'make things right' without thinking of the cost?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Monstertruck said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it funny how employees sometimes take it on themselves to 'make things right' without thinking of the cost?


The honestly could not figure out why I was so pissed at them. I not only spent almost $100 on tape they never even touched. And they also wonder why no one got a raise or stayed employeed with us. Sad part was 2 had 10 yrs of experience but listened to a noobie that was supposed to be doing the taping.


----------



## viking

cdpainting said:


> The honestly could not figure out why I was so pissed at them. I not only spent almost $100 on tape they never even touched. And they also wonder why no one got a raise or stayed employeed with us. Sad part was 2 had 10 yrs of experience but listened to a noobie that was supposed to be doing the taping.


Holy crap. I work by myself or with one other person a lot due to people not being able to follow simple directions. I've had to eat a few steaming piles in my career. I never got used to the taste.


----------



## Monstertruck

cdpainting said:


> *They honestly could not figure out why I was so pissed* at them. I not only spent almost $100 on tape they never even touched. And they also wonder why no one got a raise or stayed employeed with us. Sad part was 2 had 10 yrs of experience but listened to a noobie that was supposed to be doing the taping.


That's because they had no stake in the play.

Put yourself in their shoes.
They were probably trying to do a 'great job' and had no idea you were going to upsell the trim repaint at the end of the project. That, and of course, 'you're loaded' so what's a few extra bucks?

The toughest pill to swallow is the fact that it's your fault.
Learn from it and improve your management skills.


(I have a bottle of these 'tough pills' myself and usually take one or more a week)



http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A0PDoV4ArMVSDlcAiliJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTIzMDRlNzZhBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAMwZTgxYWVmNmE3YTRlN2E0MjkxNGFiMjRjZGY3YWNjZARncG9zAzk2BGl0A2Jpbmc-?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Ddamn%2Bfool%26fr%3Dyfp-t-950-1%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26spos%3D12%26nost%3D1%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D96&w=300&h=350&imgurl=quotespictures.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2013%2F03%2Fevery-man-is-a-damn-fool-for-at-least-five-minutes-every-daywisdom-consists-in-not-exceeding-the-limit-fools-quote.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fquotespictures.com%2Fquotes%2Ffools-quotes%2Fpage%2F7%2F&size=15.5KB&name=Every+man+is+a+%3Cb%3Edamn+fool+%3C%2Fb%3Efor+at+least+five+minutes+every+day%3Bwisdom+...&p=damn+fool&oid=0e81aef6a7a4e7a42914ab24cdf7accd&fr2=piv-web&fr=yfp-t-950-1&tt=Every+man+is+a+%3Cb%3Edamn+fool+%3C%2Fb%3Efor+at+least+five+minutes+every+day%3Bwisdom+...&b=61&ni=160&no=96&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=11l3uj8vj&sigb=13kjrvnbm&sigi=154m7g32e&.crumb=P9dXW2sqNgr&fr=yfp-t-950-1


----------



## Epoxy Pro

They knew no trim was being painted. Plus no matter what kind of experience some one has when the bosses hand rolls of tape and say tape all trim, baseboards, door casings, window casings you tape not assume I'm saying it just because I like to hear myself talk. I wasn't there to hold their hands it all comes down on me in the end. Great job or not do what your told plain and simple. I have said before and will say again I can be a real asshat if I say to do some thing and it's not being done the way I say if I have to repeat myself.
I have been reading stuff online to become a better boss, this is hard for me.


----------



## Monstertruck

cdpainting said:


> They knew no trim was being painted. Plus no matter what kind of experience some one has when the bosses hand rolls of tape and say tape all trim, baseboards, door casings, window casings you tape not assume I'm saying it just because I like to hear myself talk. I wasn't there to hold their hands it all comes down on me in the end. Great job or not do what your told plain and simple. I have said before and will say again I can be a real asshat if I say to do some thing and it's not being done the way I say if I have to repeat myself.
> *I have been reading stuff online to become a better boss, this is hard for me.*


You are not alone in that department.
Nor in the asshat dept. either! :big SEG grin:


----------



## Damon T

cdpainting said:


> They knew no trim was being painted. Plus no matter what kind of experience some one has when the bosses hand rolls of tape and say tape all trim, baseboards, door casings, window casings you tape not assume I'm saying it just because I like to hear myself talk. I wasn't there to hold their hands it all comes down on me in the end. Great job or not do what your told plain and simple. I have said before and will say again I can be a real asshat if I say to do some thing and it's not being done the way I say if I have to repeat myself. I have been reading stuff online to become a better boss, this is hard for me.


Sometimes it's baffling how what I say gets interpreted in the field. Baffling I say!


----------



## MIZZOU

Turns out this painting thing ain't as easy as most think lol. Especially that tricky texture on texture thing. Beautiful brand new home and the HO wanted to paint to save some money. Yikes!



















I finished out the upstairs for him and showed him what things are suppose to look like. I also broke his heart by telling him what it would cost to fix his GF's "work".


----------



## chrisn

What, exactly is the point of "texture" anyway, beside the obvious hiding of crappy drywall work?


----------



## MIZZOU

chrisn said:


> What, exactly is the point of "texture" anyway, beside the obvious hiding of crappy drywall work?


Not a texture fan I take it chrisn?  I don't mind it on the lids.


----------



## kmp

I prefer texture, but it's what i grew up with. Around here nobody want's to pay for level 5 so why not cover it up. Level 4 is the new level 5. We need a level 6.


----------



## mudbone

MIZZOU said:


> Not a texture fan I take it chrisn?  I don't mind it on the lids.


There should be a lid on all textures!


----------



## daArch

Paperhangers HATE texture.


We also hate wall color on trim. I try to point it out at the estimate if I see it, telling them when the paper is trimmed PROPERLY, the wall color will show up like a sore thumb. The only solution is to paint the trim again withOUT cutting it in, just get a little on the walls.

I am NOT responsible for work done by someone who learned how to cut in by reading internet discussions.


----------

